# Graffiti - Kunst oder Humbuk



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2009)

Hay,
mich würde es interessieren, was ihr so über Graffiti denkt. Seit ihr selbst aktiver Writer?(Wenn ja würde mich interessieren wie Graffiti in eurem Umfeld tolleriert wird, was halten eure Eltern/Freunde/Bekannte von eurem Hobby, wissen sie überhaupt davon?) Ist Graffiti für euch Kunst oder stellen Graffitis eher stupide Schmierereien für euch da?

Ich selber sketche seit einigen MOnaten und werde mich wohl die nächsten Wochen mal an ein paar legale Übungswände begeben und dort auch bleiben...bin noch n ziemliches Toy^^

Und an diejenigen die sich ein wenig mit der Thematik auskennen, von euch würde ich gerne wissen ob ihr mit den Strafmaßen der heutigen Gesellschaft Graffiti betreffend zufrieden seit. Grund für meine Neugier ist *der Fall Skeam* , welcher mich sehr geschockt hat. Ich weiß der Artikel ist schon ein wenig älter, aber ich habe ihn heute das erste mal gelesen und... einfach durchlesen... da verlier ich echt den Glauben an Gerechtigkeit auf der Welt. Für ein Kunstwerk 6 Jahre haft, --->Selbstmord... und Kinderschänder werden als "psychisch labil" dargestellt und kommen in eine nette Psychatrie und werden nach 5 Jahren oder ähnlichem entlassen... Wie denkt ihr darüber?

der Artikel, Quelle: www.ilovegraffiti.com:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Die letzten Tage haben wir alles rund um R.I.P. Skeam (Skeme/Sceme) Geschichte aus London verfolgt und waren uns nicht sicher ob wir es hier mit reinpacken sollen. Lars nebenan hat es bereits gestern in seinem Blog kurz angeschnitten. Über die britische Justiz wurde hier schon desöfteren geschrieben, Gary Shields, DPM, die Urteile dort fallen meist hart aus. Diese Geschichte jedoch übertrifft leider alles. Da ist am letzten Sonntag eigentlich etwas unglaubliches passiert auf der "Isle of Wight" (englische Gefängnis Insel Camp Hill). Es geht um Tom Collister, welcher im Oktober 2008 wegen Sachbeschädigung (Graffiti) in England zu 30 Monaten Gefängnis verurteilt wurde. 3 andere Writer wurden mit ihm zu jeweils 18,15 und 12 Monaten verurteilt. Dem gegenüber standen 60.000 Pfund Reinigungskosten der BTP (British Transport Police). Der tatsächliche Schaden dürfte nur ein kleiner Teil dessen gewesen sein. Anyway, wir sprechen nicht von Scheiben zerstören, Damage oder jeglichen anderen Vandalismus, es ging und geht schlichtweg um Graffiti auf Zügen, nichts musste repariert oder ersetzt werden. Dafür gabs von der englischen Justiz ganze 6 Jahre Gefängnis. Man muss kein Prophet sein um einen derartigen Ausgang wie dem im Fall "Skeam" irgendwann kommen zu sehen. Über was soll man als harmloser Graffiti Writer ganze 6 Jahre nachdenken? Welche Lehre soll ein 23 jähriger für eine "gewaltfreie Tat" aus einer solchen Haft ziehen. Einige Tage später wurde Tom tot in seiner Zelle aufgefunden, Selbstmord.

"What kind of disgusting country are we living in when some evil cunt of a judge has the power to condem a young man to spend the best part of his life in prison with all manner of nonces, diseased riddled drug addicts, sexual predators and institutionalized criminal delinquents just because he wrote his name on a wall/train/bus whatever? It's disgusting.

Derartige Feedbacks, nicht nur aus der englischen Graffiti Szene, kann man im Moment überall lesen. Und auf den Punkt gebracht ist diese Geschichte das Armutszeugnis der britischen Justiz. Am Samstag (14.02.09) findet auf dem Royal Court of Justice in London eine Protestaktion statt und die englische Graffiti Szene ruft im Moment jeden auf welcher schonmal eine Sprühdose in der Hand hatte mitzumachen und gegen die Lage der englischen Rechtsfindung zu protestieren, besser ist das...this is a story we hope we must never tell again! R.I.P. Skeam_


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2009)

Vandalismus ... zu 95% ... -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Wenn es auf Zugelassenen Extra dafür geschaffenen Flächen ist: Kein Problem, sollen sie machen was sie wollen...

Alles andere: Vandalismus und Sachbeschädigung und die Tolle Geschichte mit den 6 jahren "TOP!" anders kriegt man die doch eh nicht weg... alles zu lasch und dann hast du sie wieder irgendwo hängen! Aber sowas ist ja eh egal... kommt ja nur "Ey wir machen doch garnichts" bei rum oder ein "Scheiß´dich mal net an" oder ganz schlimm "Das ist Kunst, du müsstest uns dafür bezahlen" (alles schon gehört) aber so ist das immer mit Kriminellen... Scheiße Bauen und dann nicht dafür gerade stehen wollen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann auch keine Bank ausrauben und dann damit anzufangen zu lamentieren, dass dies doch nur ein Realschauspiel und absolut nur Kunst war...

Es ist egal wie toll das aussieht oder Kunst darstellen soll... wenn es in Sachbeschädigung ausartet, wie es nunmal fast immer der Fall ist, dann gibt das von mir nur ein ganz großes "AM ARSCH!" und ab in den Knast mit denen... das heißt allerdings nicht das ich die anderen Strafen genug finde... sie sind alle zu lasch und sollten meiner Meinung nach ganz kräftig angehoben werden...

PS: Das Gelaber von wegen "sie hätten ihm die besten Jahre genommen" ist einfach nur herzallerliebst...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn es auf Zugelassenen Extra dafür geschaffenen Flächen ist: Kein Problem, sollen sie machen was sie wollen...
> 
> Alles andere: Vandalismus und Sachbeschädigung und die Tolle Geschichte mit den 6 jahren "TOP!" anders kriegt man die doch eh nicht weg... alles zu lasch und dann hast du sie wieder irgendwo hängen! Aber sowas ist ja eh egal... kommt ja nur "Ey wir machen doch garnichts" bei rum oder ein "Scheiß´dich mal net an" oder ganz schlimm "Das ist Kunst, du müsstest uns dafür bezahlen" (alles schon gehört) aber so ist das immer mit Kriminellen... Scheiße Bauen und dann nicht dafür gerade stehen wollen...
> 
> ...


 mir geht es bei dem fall um die relationen: strafe = ja, in diesem maße = nein


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> mir geht es bei dem fall um die relationen: strafe = ja, in diesem maße = nein



Oh doch das Maß ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt... eine Strafe soll eine verdammte Strafe sein und verdammtnochmal Verdammt Hart treffen, damit sie es verdammtnochmal lernen nicht mehr zu tun! Mit diesem ganzen Lulliquatsch kannste mir gestohlen bleiben... am besten sind ja immernoch "20 Stunden Sozialdienst" "Strafen", die die meisten aufgebrummt kriegen... so kann man nichts erreichen! So stehen die doch eh wieder nach dieser "Strafe" fünf minuten Später irgendwo in nem Bahnhof und beschmieren alles!
Wenn man keine Angst vor der Strafe hat, wird es immer wieder passieren...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh doch das Maß ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt... eine Strafe soll eine verdammte Strafe sein und verdammtnochmal Verdammt Hart treffen, damit sie es verdammtnochmal lernen nicht mehr zu tun! Mit diesem ganzen Lulliquatsch kannste mir gestohlen bleiben... am besten sind ja immernoch "20 Stunden Sozialdienst" "Strafen", die die meisten aufgebrummt kriegen... so kann man nichts erreichen! So stehen die doch eh wieder nach dieser "Strafe" fünf minuten Später irgendwo in nem Bahnhof und beschmieren alles!


Skeam hatte keine Vorstrafen - wurde nie gebusted. Also erklär mir bitte, ich zitiere hier mal: _Über was soll man als harmloser Graffiti Writer ganze 6 Jahre nachdenken? Welche Lehre soll ein 23 jähriger für eine "gewaltfreie Tat" aus einer solchen Haft ziehen.
_
Es ging bei dem seinem Fall um ein Panel(bemalen eines zugwagons, unterhalb der scheiben) vllt nur ein halbes wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue. Natürlich ist das nicht legal und verdient einer strafe. Aber diese sollte human ausfallen und einem jungen ambitioniertem Künstler nicht die vllt. besten Jahre seines lebens rauben. Und von "jaja da denk mal in deiner haft drüber nach, du verbrecher!" halte ich nicht viel...sorry aber worüber soll man da nachdenken? ich würde als demotivierter jugendlicher in dem moment nur noch mehr hass auf die gesellschaft aufbauen.
ich meine halte dir bitte vor Augen: es ging darum, dass ein Mensch seinen NAMEN (von mir aus seinen "fantasie namen"...bitte reite nicht drauf rum^^) auf einen Zug geschrieben hat. Nicht um Mord, Schläge, Vergewaltigung, Missbrauch, Rassismus oder andere Straftaten bei denen eine so hohe Bestrafung angesetzt wird. Es ging um bunte Farben auf dem grauem tristem Untergrund.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Skeam hatte keine Vorstrafen - wurde nie gebusted. Also erklär mir bitte, ich zitiere hier mal: _Über was soll man als harmloser Graffiti Writer ganze 6 Jahre nachdenken? Welche Lehre soll ein 23 jähriger für eine "gewaltfreie Tat" aus einer solchen Haft ziehen.
> _
> Es ging bei dem seinem Fall um ein Panel(bemalen eines zugwagons, unterhalb der scheiben) vllt nur ein halbes wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue. Natürlich ist das nicht legal und verdient einer strafe. Aber diese sollte human ausfallen und einem jungen ambitioniertem Künstler nicht die vllt. besten Jahre seines lebens rauben. Und von "jaja da denk mal in deiner haft drüber nach, du verbrecher!" halte ich nicht viel...sorry aber worüber soll man da nachdenken? ich würde als demotivierter jugendlicher in dem moment nur noch mehr hass auf die gesellschaft aufbauen.



Das ist vollkommen Irrelevant ob er vorstrafen hatte oder nicht, er soll nicht nachdenken sondern Strafe erleiden! 
Eine Strafe soll nicht "Human" sein, eine Strafe muss eine verdammte Strafe sein! 
Man muss sie Fürchten! Man muss Angst vor ihr haben! Sonst tut man es immer wieder!
Harmlos ist daran garnichts! Es ist verdammtnochmal verdammte Sachbeschädigung! Allein, weil eine Tat Gewaltfrei ist, heißt es nicht das es nicht weniger schlecht ist!

Und wenn er doch ein so ambitionierter Künstler war, hätte er sich verdammtnochmal eine zugelassene Fläche suchen sollen! 

Aus einer Haft soll man keine Lehre ziehen man muss sie so sehr fürchten, dass man nichtmal daran denkt irgendwas kriminelles zu tun und so garnicht erst hinein gerät!
Aber offensichtlich sind die Sprayer nicht Intelligent genug dies als letzte Warnung zu verstehen und beschweren sich auch noch darüber...


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2009)

Vandalismus. Die können ihre eigene Scheiße bekleistern, wer sowas dummes macht wie der Typ und sich dabei auch noch erwischen lässt hats nicht besser verdient.


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2009)

_Diese ganzen "Tags" (heisst das so?) finde ich auch vollkommen bescheuert , aber solche Bilder wie das zB. (Klick mich!) sind für mich Kunst._


----------



## Whole (15. August 2009)

Ich selber habe mich früher am Graffiti versucht. Leider ist es nie so rausgekommen wie ich wollte -.-

Graffiti ist eine Kunst, aber leider gibt es auch genügend Stümper, die einfach ihren Namen hinkrakseln. Das wiederum wär 
dann keine Kunst. Denn das kann ja jeder, der es sich traut^^

In Zürich sieht man sehr schöne Graffiti, da gehe ich auch gerne hin und seh mir ein paar davon an


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2009)

Kunst ist geschmackssache, aber einige von denen sehen echt super aus... andere hingegen taggen ja nur kurz die Wand, und meinen sie wärens


----------



## vollmi (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen Irrelevant ob er vorstrafen hatte oder nicht, er soll nicht nachdenken sondern Strafe erleiden!
> Eine Strafe soll nicht "Human" sein, eine Strafe muss eine verdammte Strafe sein!
> Man muss sie Fürchten! Man muss Angst vor ihr haben! Sonst tut man es immer wieder!



Da stimme ich dir absolut zu. Man müsste einfach für Vergewaltigung und solche Straftaten die Strafen erhöhen (so 20 Jahre oder so) Damit das wieder in Relation steht.
Raubkopieren, Kiffen etc. dann minimum 3 Jahre sonst tun sies immerwieder.
Einer der 20km/h zu schnell fährt muss mindestens 5 Jahre in den Bau. Das wär gerechtigkeit.
Ok Schwarzfahrer könnte man über n halbes Jahr reden, ist ja nur n kleiner Betrag. Nur das die Relationen stimmen.

mfG René


----------



## Trinithi (15. August 2009)

Graffiti, wenns richtig gemacht ist, ist definitiv Kunst. 

Kommt aber natürlich drauf an... ich finde es z.B. nicht in Ordnung wenn Wohnhäuser illegal besprüht werden. 
Meistens geht das ja in aller Hektik... sie müssen abbrechen und abhauen und schwup das Ding ist unfertig. 
Oder diese "Ich-war-hier" Scheiße... geht gar nicht. 

Auf kargen Betonmauern am Bahnhof sieht das einfach geil aus. Ich muss gestehen, auf Zügen find ich die auch geil^^ 
Aber die Fassade von Privatleuten kaputt zu machen, ist nicht in Ordnung. 

Hier ein paar schöne Beispiele aus Dänemark. 
Daran konnte ich nicht einfach so vorbei gehen. XD Ich schätze aber mal; die Graffitis wurden legal gesprüht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (15. August 2009)

Ich würde es schon als Kunst einordnen, allerdings ist der großteil, den man so sieht einfach nur eine hingeschmierte Scheiße, die öffentliche Gebäude oder Wohnhäuser verunstaltet. Ich würde es gut finden wenn man Sprayern eigene Flächen irgendwo zur Verfügung stellen würde, an denen sie sich mal austoben können aber an Wohnhäusern etc. hat das nichts zu suchen. Das ist dann einfach nur Sachbeschädigung und nervt.


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2009)

Erstmal ist es Sachbeschädigung, egal ob Kunst oder nicht.
Desweiteren liegt Kunst im Auge des Betrachters. Wenn ich bei uns mal wieder sehe dass "Heina figgt Angie" an der Haltestelle an die Wand gesprüht ist sehe ich da keine Kunst.
6 Jahre halte ich allerdings auch für überzogen falls es die erste Verurteilung war.

Und an seinem Tod war er alleine Schuld.


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Es geht um Tom Collister, welcher im Oktober 2008 wegen Sachbeschädigung (Graffiti) in England zu 30 Monaten Gefängnis verurteilt wurde.





> _Über was soll man als harmloser Graffiti Writer ganze 6 Jahre nachdenken?_



Wo zur Hölle kriegen die 6 Jahre Haft her? 30 Monate sind imho 2 1/2 Jahre, und bei 60.000 Pfund Strafgegenwert ist das vollkommen angemessen.

Und zu dem Part "Die tatsächlichen Kosten waren bestimmt viel niedriger":
Das ist keine Betonwand bei der man einfach mit nem Spezialreiniger rangeht, so dass es halbwegs weg ist. Das waren SICHERLICH eine ganze Menge Bahnwagons, die die da vollkommen beschmiert haben. Und es ist ein IMAGESCHADEN für die Transportgesellschaft, ihre zahlenden Fahrgäste in einem Wagon zu transportieren, der aussieht wie ein kleines Zirkuszelt.

Und ich hab noch nie Grafittis gesehen, die gut aussahen und NICHT offiziell genehmigt waren/in Auftrag gegeben wurden. Davon gibts hier in der Stadt auch ne ganze Menge, und das sieht einfach klasse aus, nicht diese beschissenen Tags, die man in jedem Möchtegernghetto an den Stromkästen/Hauswänden findet. 

Was mich aufregt ist diese Naivität, dass der Schaden doch gar nicht so schlimm wäre.

Wenn du ein Haus bauen würdest, in dem du deine eigenen Büros/deinen Laden einziehen lässt und an dem jeden Tag hunderte Menschen, die ihre Kaufkraft/Wirtschaftskraft bei dir einsetzen könnten, also potentielle Kunden sind, dann würdest du auch keine Lust haben, dass ihr erster Eindruck ist: "Ih, wie unästhetisch und ungepflegt das ist, kann der das nicht wegmachen? Das kann ja kein gut geführter Laden sein"

Also:
Grafitti genehmigt: Meist geil
Illegales Graffiti: Immer Scheiße


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2009)

Trinithi schrieb:


> Graffiti, wenns richtig gemacht ist, ist definitiv Kunst.
> 
> Kommt aber natürlich drauf an... ich finde es z.B. nicht in Ordnung wenn Wohnhäuser illegal besprüht werden.
> Meistens geht das ja in aller Hektik... sie müssen abbrechen und abhauen und schwup das Ding ist unfertig.
> ...



Stimme ich dir zu 95% zu.
An wohnblöcken wo die fassade der häuser aussieht wie eine aussenseite von nem gefängnis oder dermaßen alt / kaputt ist tolerriere ich graffiti aber auch. genauso an häßlichen autobahnbrücken etc. (beispiel: http://streetfiles.org/photos/detail/210964/ )
An neuen wohnungen oder "schönen"  einfamilienhäusern hat graffiti nichts zusuchen....zumal kein sprayer der was von sich hält an solche wände malen würde.

Wenn die die graffs oben gefallen kannste ja mal auf www.streetfiles.org vorbei schaun...sind echt immer schöne neue arbeiten dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Schön das du es tolerierst... die Besitzer und Betreiber haben da eine ganz andere Meinung...

Sachbeschädigung ist Sachbeschädigung egal was DU als Sympathisant davon hältst...

Graffiti sind AUSSCHLIEßLICH an den dafür vorgesehenen und bereitgestellten Flächen anzubringen und NICHT woanders, WEDER an "kaputten und Alten" Fassaden NOCH an "häßlichen" Autobahnbrücken! Ich finde es eher erschreckend das hier offen Toleranz für Kriminalität gepflegt wird...


----------



## Doomsta (15. August 2009)

Egal ob es nun 6 jahre oder 30 monate waren, eine dermaßen harte strafe ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt gewesen und um das zubegreifen muss ich kein richter sein.
so eine harte bestrafung steht in absolut keiner relation zu anderen straftaten und es ist für mich das größere verbrechen der Jury gewesen die dem jungen Mann somit sein leben komplett versaut hat.

Ich finde auch, dass graffiti aufjedenfall kunst ist für mich, teilweise natürlich kriminell...jeder der schonmal selbst versucht hat mit einer dose irgendetwas aufzupeppen wird schnell begreifen dass man da laaaaaange trainieren muss bevor man was gescheites hinkriegt.  ich meine damit aber nicht die einfarbigen schriftzüge auf briefkästen etc. , sowas ist wiederum keine kunst und auch kein richtiges graffiti für mich. bei den oben gezeigten bildern siehts anders aus, richtig geil! solch junge motivierte künstler sollten viel mehr unterstützt werden und nicht gesellschaftlich ausgegrenz und gejagt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Egal ob es nun 6 jahre oder 30 monate waren, eine dermaßen harte strafe ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt gewesen und um das zubegreifen muss ich kein richter sein.
> so eine harte bestrafung steht in absolut keiner relation zu anderen straftaten und es ist für mich das größere verbrechen der Jury gewesen die dem jungen Mann somit sein leben komplett versaut hat.
> 
> Ich finde auch, dass graffiti aufjedenfall kunst ist...jeder der schonmal selbst versucht hat mit einer dose irgendetwas aufzupeppen wird schnell begreifen dass man da laaaaaange trainieren muss bevor man was gescheites hinkriegt.  ich meine damit aber nicht die einfarbigen schriftzüge auf briefkästen etc. , sowas ist wiederum keine kunst und auch kein richtiges graffiti für mich. bei den oben gezeigten bildern siehts anders aus, richtig geil! solch junge motivierte künstler sollten viel mehr unterstützt werden und nicht gesellschaftlich ausgegrenz und gejagt.



Ein Bankräuber muss auch LAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGE trainieren bis er was gescheites hinkriegt... soll ich ihm dafür jetzt auch auf die Schulter klopfen und ihn für das gelunge... Schauspiel gratulieren?


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> sowas ist wiederum keine kunst und auch kein richtiges graffiti für mich. bei den oben gezeigten bildern siehts anders aus, richtig geil!


Und was Du für Kunst hälst muss jeder für Kunst halten?
Der einzige der das entscheiden darf ist der Besitzer der "Leinwand".


----------



## Doomsta (15. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was Du für Kunst hälst muss jeder für Kunst halten?
> Der einzige der das entscheiden darf ist der Besitzer der "Leinwand".


Tikume, lesen und so: "für mich"

weisse bescheid?^^


----------



## Doomsta (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein Bankräuber muss auch LAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGE trainieren bis er was gescheites hinkriegt... soll ich ihm dafür jetzt auch auf die Schulter klopfen und ihn für das gelunge... Schauspiel gratulieren?


ich würde *für mich* (nochmal extra dick, für die lese faulen^^), keinen bankraub mit graffiti vergleichen
genausowenig vergleiche ich bei rot über die ampel gehen mit graffiti
oder wenn ich biomüll in den normalenmüll schmeiße mit graffiti

...jaja...die relationen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ich würde *für mich* (nochmal extra dick, für die lese faulen^^), keinen bankraub mit graffiti vergleichen
> genausowenig vergleiche ich bei rot über die ampel gehen mit graffiti
> oder wenn ich biomüll in den normalenmüll schmeiße mit graffiti
> 
> ...jaja...die relationen...



Ich wollte dir lediglich die Unsinnigkeit dieses Arguments aufzeigen... nur weil jemand lange für etwas trainieren muss, heißt das nicht das es dadurch plötzlich weniger Kriminell wird!


----------



## Doomsta (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir lediglich die Unsinnigkeit dieses Arguments aufzeigen... *nur weil jemand lange für etwas trainieren muss, heißt das nicht das es dadurch plötzlich weniger Kriminell wird!*



und wer hat das wo behauptet?^^
Es ging mir lediglich darum, auszusagen das man für gute graffitis sehr wohl eine leistung erbringen muss und es nicht  so einfach ist wie es aussieht.
Und das hier bankräuber oder "härtere" verbrecher mit sprayern auf eine stufe gesetzt werden, zeigt *mir* mal wieder dass die meisten menschen absolut nicht mehr in relationen denken können. zeigt sich natürlich nicht nur in dem thread hier...finanzieller größenwahnsinn etc....aber das wär offtopic^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. August 2009)

eindeutig kunst!

es gibt natürlich auch viele deppen, die einfach nur sinnlos ihre namen oder sonst was taggen aber auch genug geniale künstler.
also holt eure dosen raus und verschönert die city!


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> und wer hat das wo behauptet?^^
> Es ging mir lediglich darum, auszusagen das man für gute graffitis sehr wohl eine leistung erbringen muss und es nicht frößtenteils nicht so einfach ist wie es aussieht.
> Und das hier bankräuber oder "härtere" verbrecher mit sprayern auf eine stufe gesetzt werden, zeigt *mir* mal wieder dass die meisten menschen absolut nicht mehr in relationen denken können. zeigt sich natürlich nicht nur in dem thread heir...finanzieller größenwahnsinn etc....aber das wär offtopic^^



Das ist aber vollkommen Irrelevant ob man "Leistung" bringen muss oder nicht... Sachbeschädigung bleibt Sachbeschädigung...
Ich setze nichts auf eine Stufe, ein Bankräuber ist aber wohl am verständlichsten für das Beispiel... einem Bankräuber würdet ihr alle einen Vogel zeigen, wenn er als Verteidigung sagen würde "Das ist aber doch Kunst!" im Gegenzug versucht ihr hier alles zu relativieren und Klein zu halten und das doch eh nur Kunst ist...


----------



## Doomsta (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist aber vollkommen Irrelevant ob man "Leistung" bringen muss oder nicht... Sachbeschädigung bleibt Sachbeschädigung...
> Ich setze nichts auf eine Stufe, ein Bankräuber ist aber wohl am verständlichsten für das Beispiel... einem Bankräuber würdet ihr alle einen Vogel zeigen, wenn er als Verteidigung sagen würde "Das ist aber doch Kunst!" im Gegenzug versucht ihr hier alles zu relativieren und Klein zu halten und das doch eh nur Kunst ist...



Fühlst du dich irgendwie angegriffen? wenn ja tuts mir leid, aber natürlich versuche ich zu relativieren (und ich bin echt froh, dass ich das ind er heutigen gesellschaft noch kann^^):
ich kann *für mich*, einen bankraub nicht mit graffiti vergleichen. Es steht in absolut KEINER relation zeinander. Wie gesagt: genauso gut würde ich das Verbrechen bei rot über die Ampel zugehen nicht mit Kindesmißbrauch vergleichen. Oder eine tafelschokolade klauen mit einem banküberfall, nur weil in beiden fällen ja was gestohlen wurde.

und das du im gleichen satz schreibst: ein "bankraub" sei das verständlichste beispiel, aber ich setz ja nichts auf eine stufe.
o.O muss ich nicht verstehen^^?

edit: bin nu mal weg, raus an die sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...schaue heute abend nochmal hier rein, dann könn wa weiter plaudern.


----------



## pampam (15. August 2009)

Die Leute, die auf Wände sprühen, wo man es nicht darf sind doch sogut wie immer die kleinen "Gangsta-Kinder".
Jemand, der Spaß daran hat wirkliche Kunstwerke damit zu machen, sucht sich im Normalfall auch Wände, an denen es erlaubt ist.


----------



## Ykon (15. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ich kann *für mich*, einen bankraub nicht mit graffiti vergleichen. Es steht in absolut KEINER relation zeinander. Wie gesagt: genauso gut würde ich das Verbrechen bei rot über die Ampel zugehen nicht mit Kindesmißbrauch vergleichen. Oder eine tafelschokolade klauen mit einem banküberfall, nur weil in beiden fällen ja was gestohlen wurde.



Hier muss erstmal garnichts relativiert werden, denn Straftat bleibt Straftat, oder? Egal ob du was klaust, oder halt unerlaubte Wände besprühst. Ich persönliche habe auch nichts dagegen, aber wie schon erwähnt, treten dadurch viele Probleme auf. Und so lange es eine Straftat bleibt, sollte man sich über solche Fälle (Der Sprayer, der 6 Jahre bekommen hat und sich dannach selbst umgebracht hat) wirklich nicht beschweren, denn es war wirklich nur seine Schuld, er hat es bloß mit anderen Augen gesehen. Klingt zwar hart, ist leider so.


MfG


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Hier muss erstmal garnichts relativiert werden, denn Straftat bleibt Straftat, oder? Egal ob du was klaust, oder halt unerlaubte Wände besprühst. Ich persönliche habe auch nichts dagegen, aber wie schon erwähnt, treten dadurch viele Probleme auf. Und so lange es eine Straftat bleibt, sollte man sich über solche Fälle (Der Sprayer, der 6 Jahre bekommen hat und sich dannach selbst umgebracht hat) wirklich nicht beschweren, denn es war wirklich nur seine Schuld, er hat es bloß mit anderen Augen gesehen. Klingt zwar hart, ist leider so.
> 
> 
> MfG



so wäre es gerechtfertigt schokoladen diebstahl auch mit 6 jahren haft zu bestrafen? weil "hier muss erstmal garnichts relativert werden" Und der Kinderschänder von nebenan sitzt dann mit einem harmlosen sprayer und einem 14 jahre altem schokoladendieb 6 jahre in einer zelle in einem der härtesten gefängnisse Englands.

 Natürlich bleibt straftat = straftat, aber das Strafmaß und die geseschaftliche verachtung muss in relationen gerückt werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> so wäre es gerechtfertigt schokoladen diebstahl auch mit 6 jahren haft zu bestrafen? weil "hier muss erstmal garnichts relativert werden" Und der Kinderschänder von nebenan sitzt dann mit einem harmlosen sprayer und einem 14 jahre altem schokoladendieb 6 jahre in einer zelle in einem der härtesten gefängnisse Englands.
> 
> Natürlich bleibt straftat = straftat, aber das Strafmaß und die geseschaftliche verachtung muss in relationen gerückt werden.



Es sind nichtmal Sechs Jahre! Es sind 30 Monate bzw. 20 Monate... deine Intention hierbei ist wohl klar, gezielt falsche Informationen verbreiten um Sympathien für einen Kriminellen aufzubauen und diese Taten herunterzuspielen, gleichzeitig das richtige Handeln der Justiz als Urböses aufzuspielen... Kriminelle HABEN verachtet zu werden... SIE haben sich gegen die Gesellschaft gestellt und haben es nicht weiter verdient ihre Annehmlichkeiten und ihre Sicherheiten zu erleben, sie haben es nicht verdient weiter in ihr zu existieren!

Sollen wir jetzt etwa Mitleid oder Verständnis mit diesem Typen haben, weil er 1 1/2 Jahre ins Gefängnis muss aber so ein verdammter widerlicher Feigling ist und sich umgebracht hat anstatt sich den Konsequenzen seines Handelns zu stellen?

Und hörst du... es waren lediglich knapp 2 1/2 Jahre und wurde sogar auf knapp 1 1/2 Jahre heruntergestuft und keine 6 Jahre... das hört sich alles schon garnicht mehr reißerisch an und böse und schlecht... also entweder solltest du nochmal schleunigst in den Matheunterricht oder es war Volle Absicht hier dreist zu Lügen...


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen Irrelevant ob er vorstrafen hatte oder nicht, er soll nicht nachdenken sondern Strafe erleiden!
> Eine Strafe soll nicht "Human" sein, eine Strafe muss eine verdammte Strafe sein!
> Man muss sie Fürchten! Man muss Angst vor ihr haben! Sonst tut man es immer wieder!
> Harmlos ist daran garnichts! Es ist verdammtnochmal verdammte Sachbeschädigung! Allein, weil eine Tat Gewaltfrei ist, heißt es nicht das es nicht weniger schlecht ist!


Na hoffentlich erwischt es dich nicht mal so hart.... oder vielleicht doch?



Selor schrieb:


> Es sind nichtmal Sechs Jahre! Es sind 30 Monate bzw. 20 Monate... deine Intention hierbei ist wohl klar, gezielt falsche Informationen verbreiten um Sympathien für einen Kriminellen aufzubauen und diese Taten herunterzuspielen, gleichzeitig das richtige Handeln der Justiz als Urböses aufzuspielen...* Kriminelle HABEN verachtet zu werden... SIE haben sich gegen die Gesellschaft gestellt und haben es nicht weiter verdient ihre Annehmlichkeiten und ihre Sicherheiten zu erleben, sie haben es nicht verdient weiter in ihr zu existieren!*
> 
> Sollen wir jetzt etwa Mitleid mit diesem Typen haben, weil er 1 1/2 Jahre ins Gefängnis muss aber so ein verdammter widerlicher Feigling ist und sich umgebracht hat anstatt sich den Konsequenzen seines Handelns zu stellen?


So wie du das so schreibst klingt es so, als sollten wir jeden der nur annähernd gegen das Gesetz verstößt sofort einbuchten oder gar umbringen. 
Und Selor ich würde gerne mal dich sehen wenn du im Gefängnis sitzt wegen so einer Lapalie, ob du dann auch noch so hart bist...

Sorry, aber nur weil er ein paar Züge beschmiert hart gleich 30 Monate, bzw. 20 Monate? Klar ist es nicht ok, aber die Strafe ist meiner Ansicht nach ein wenig übertrieben. Wenn selbst härtere Verbrechen manchmal mit nur maximal 10 Jahren bestraft werden, obwohl sowas normalerweise lebenslänglich bestraft werden müsste.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich erwischt es dich nicht mal so hart.... oder vielleicht doch?
> 
> 
> So wie du das so schreibst klingt es so, als sollten wir jeden der nur annähernd gegen das Gesetz verstößt sofort einbuchten oder gar umbringen.
> ...



Umbringen ist keine Strafe... 
Und falls ich jemals Kriminell werden sollte und erwischt werde... tja dann habe ich Pech, dann werde ich meine Strafe hinnehmen so wie es sich gehört...

Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass der Rest gut genug bestraft wird aber diese 1 1/2 Jahre für Graffiti sind schonmal ein guter Anfang...
Wenn man jetzt noch entsprechend die anderen Strafen skaliert, dann ist dies ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass der Rest gut genug bestraft wird aber diese 1 1/2 Jahre für Graffiti sind schonmal ein guter Anfang...
> Wenn man jetzt noch entsprechend die anderen Strafen skaliert, dann ist dies ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


Das alle Personen gleich behandelt werden mit gleicher Strafe ist sehr unwahrscheinlich... besonders bei Politikern, Promis etc...


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das alle Personen gleich behandelt werden mit gleicher Strafe ist sehr unwahrscheinlich... besonders bei Politikern, Promis etc...



Da muss ich dir leider Recht geben... wer Geld hat oder berühmt ist, hat es meist sehr viel einfacher, sich aus der Scheiße zu ziehen...


----------



## vollmi (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Umbringen ist keine Strafe...
> Und falls ich jemals Kriminell werden sollte und erwischt werde... tja dann habe ich Pech, dann werde ich meine Strafe hinnehmen so wie es sich gehört...
> 
> Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass der Rest gut genug bestraft wird aber diese 1 1/2 Jahre für Graffiti sind schonmal ein guter Anfang...
> Wenn man jetzt noch entsprechend die anderen Strafen skaliert, dann ist dies ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!



Bist du noch nie zu schnell gefahren, über Rot gelaufen? Schwarz Bahn gefahren eine Musikdatei illegal kopiert etc. Wirklich noch nie gegen das Gesetz verstossen?


----------



## Sin (15. August 2009)

Hmm definitiv interessantes Thema.

Ob schön oder nicht (ich persönlich mag alle grafittis nicht), in erster Linie sollte man bedenken, dass es sich um Sachbeschädigung an einer Sache eines dritten handelt. Und da bin ich strickt gegen. Egal ob Parkbank, Brücke oder Züge, diese Sachen gehören einem nicht und deswegen sollte man die Pfoten davon lassen. Oft werden auch Dinge von Privatpersonen im mitleidenschafft gezogen (z.B. Autos oder Häuser). Ich denke jeder sollte soviel verstand haben, so etwas nicht zu machen, dennoch gibt es genug Grafittis. 

@Vollmi: Ich für mich persönlich kann folgendes Behaupten: Zu schnell gefahren: Ja (im maße), über Rot gelaufen: Ja, aber sobald es sich dabei um die Schädigung anderer Handelt: Nein. Ich habe noch nie eine MP3 runtergeladen, ich kaufe meine PC Spiele Original und schwarz gefahren bin ich auch noch nie. Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, dann verzichte lieber.


----------



## Dietrich (15. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bist du noch nie zu schnell gefahren, über Rot gelaufen? Schwarz Bahn gefahren eine Musikdatei illegal kopiert etc. Wirklich noch nie gegen das Gesetz verstossen?



Man mag es kaum glauben, aber solche Menschen soll es auch noch geben! 

MfG


----------



## vollmi (15. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> über Rot gelaufen: Ja, aber sobald es sich dabei um die Schädigung anderer Handelt: Nein.



Ueber Rot laufen ist aber doch eine andere Liga als Sachbeschädigung. Damit gefärdest du nämlich noch andere. Wenn da ein Auto gekommen wäre und dir ausweichen müsste und dabei n Kind umfährt. Also da müsstest um die Relation zu sowas wie Sachbeschädigung mit Graffiti zu wahren schon mit 3-4 Jahren rechnen.

mfG René


----------



## Sin (15. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ueber Rot laufen ist aber doch eine andere Liga als Sachbeschädigung. Damit gefärdest du nämlich noch andere. Wenn da ein Auto gekommen wäre und dir ausweichen müsste und dabei n Kind umfährt. Also da müsstest um die Relation zu sowas wie Sachbeschädigung mit Graffiti zu wahren schon mit 3-4 Jahren rechnen.
> 
> mfG René



Ich würd nie über Rot laufen wenn ein Kind in der nähe ist. Das bezieht sich eher auf abends wenn ich mal wieder zur Tanke laufe. Dann sind bei uns die Straßen eigentlich kaum befahren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bist du noch nie zu schnell gefahren, über Rot gelaufen? Schwarz Bahn gefahren eine Musikdatei illegal kopiert etc. Wirklich noch nie gegen das Gesetz verstossen?



Exakt... und zu Fuß kann ich nicht zu schnell fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich bin einmal mehr oder weniger Schwarz gefahren... ich hatte meine Börse zu Hause vergessen, also mein Ticket nicht dabei... aber das wars dann auch, 5&#8364; Bearbeitungsgebühr (waren es glaube ich, wenn überhaupt) und am nächsten Tag mein Ticket nachgezeigt und alles war in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich würd nie über Rot laufen wenn ein Kind in der nähe ist.



Auch wenn ichs gewöhnt bin, hauptsächlich durch Ländern, die nicht so auf verkehrsregeln setzen wie Deutschland - hier kannste ja über ne autobahn spazieren gehen, da passiert dir nix xD
ist aber sonst iwie komisch find ich persönlich, nem kleinkind das vorzumachen.. =/


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> [...]deine Intention hierbei ist wohl klar, gezielt falsche Informationen verbreiten um Sympathien für einen Kriminellen aufzubauen und diese Taten herunterzuspielen[...]
> 
> [...]Kriminelle HABEN *verachtet* zu werden[...]



1. ich hab lediglich den artikel zitiert.
2. armes deutschland


----------



## Rhokan (16. August 2009)

Es gibt zwar zweifelsfrei wirklich großartige Graffities, aber der weit überwiegende Teil ist meistens leider nur irgendwas dahergeschmiertes und leider auch noch Sachbeschädigung


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2009)

Selor schockiert mich irgendwie o.0

Wie man eine so radikale Einstellung vertreten kann, da komm ich als Antifa ja nicht hinterher, sowas sollte glatt verboten werden o.0


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2009)

Ich habe nunmal extrem etwas gegen Menschen die aus freien Stücken der Gesellschaft nicht zuträglich sind bzw. ihr auch noch Schaden...


----------



## El Homer (16. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ... Kriminelle HABEN verachtet zu werden... SIE haben sich gegen die Gesellschaft gestellt und haben es nicht weiter verdient ihre Annehmlichkeiten und ihre Sicherheiten zu erleben, sie haben es nicht verdient weiter in ihr zu existieren!



also...wow 
ich möchte dich nicht persönlich aber WER BIST DU ?, das du über das Leben anderer bestimmen kannst ?
niemand sollte ein solches Recht besitzen !
ich würde noch mal darüber nachdenken ob du es wirklich so gemeint hast ...


----------



## Konov (16. August 2009)

Also da ich ein toleranter Mensch bin, würde ich sagen, Graffiti kann Kunst sein, wenn es in legalem Maße "ausgeübt" wird.

Aber in den meisten Fällen ist es leider einfach nur Vandalismus.
Der Grundgedanke dahinter ist sicherlich für viele Kunst, aber in der Realität sieht es leider eben anders aus.



El schrieb:


> also...wow
> ich möchte dich nicht persönlich aber WER BIST DU ?, das du über das Leben anderer bestimmen kannst ?
> niemand sollte ein solches Recht besitzen !
> ich würde noch mal darüber nachdenken ob du es wirklich so gemeint hast ...




Naja, er hat sich sicherlich etwas harsch ausgedrückt, aber grundsätzlich hat er ja Recht... wer sich gegen das gesetz stellt und die Grundregeln mutmaßlich missachtet, muss die Konsequenzen tragen. Sonst könnte man ja den Staat gleich einmotten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Also da ich ein toleranter Mensch bin, würde ich sagen, Graffiti kann Kunst sein, wenn es in legalem Maße "ausgeübt" wird.
> 
> Aber in den meisten Fällen ist es leider einfach nur Vandalismus.
> Der Grundgedanke dahinter ist sicherlich für viele Kunst, aber in der Realität sieht es leider eben anders aus.



/sign


----------



## Valinar (16. August 2009)

Tja dann müsste man ja einen großteil der Deutschen "verschwinden" lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
Graffitis können sehr schön sein aber die meisten sind es eben nicht.
Haben einige Graffitis in der Stadt wo man sieht das man sich richtig mühe gegeben hat und sowas finde ich schön.
Aber es gibt im gegenzug ganze Straßen wo nur Mist an den Wänden ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> also...wow
> ich möchte dich nicht persönlich aber WER BIST DU ?, das du über das Leben anderer bestimmen kannst ?
> niemand sollte ein solches Recht besitzen !
> ich würde noch mal darüber nachdenken ob du es wirklich so gemeint hast ...



Ich habe es offensichtlich nicht klar ausgedrückt... dieser Part heißt für mich: In Sackleinen und bei Wasser und Brot in einen Turm schließen und vergessen (außer natürlich das Essen und Waschen) und NICHT töten... Tod ist keine Strafe...


----------



## Illuminatos (17. August 2009)

Für mich gibt es 2 Arten des Graffiti:

Die Art, in der die Kiddys ganz toll ihren Namen an eine Brücke/Hauswand, etc. schmieren -> Für mich, Vandalismus.

Und die Art, wo Leute mit Spraydosen wirkliche Kunstwerke an Brücken/Wände, etc. sprayen.  -> Da habe ich nichts dagegen, da es dann wirklich toll aussieht.

Grüße


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn es auf Zugelassenen Extra dafür geschaffenen Flächen ist: Kein Problem, sollen sie machen was sie wollen...
> 
> Alles andere: Vandalismus und Sachbeschädigung und die Tolle Geschichte mit den 6 jahren "TOP!" anders kriegt man die doch eh nicht weg... alles zu lasch und dann hast du sie wieder irgendwo hängen! Aber sowas ist ja eh egal... kommt ja nur "Ey wir machen doch garnichts" bei rum oder ein "Scheiß´dich mal net an" oder ganz schlimm "Das ist Kunst, du müsstest uns dafür bezahlen" (alles schon gehört) aber so ist das immer mit Kriminellen... Scheiße Bauen und dann nicht dafür gerade stehen wollen...
> 
> ...


Selor ganz ehrlich ich hab dich echt immer für einen klugen und überlegten User gehalten.
Aber was du hier ablässt ist doch scheißdreck im Quadrat Oo
Du sagst das man einen 23 jährigen wegen SACHBESCHÄDIGUNG 6 GOTTVERDAMMTE JAHRE INS GEFÄNGNISS STECKEN SOLL!!

Spinnst du total??

2 Jahre Gefängniss davon 1 Jahr unter aufsicht das ganze Grafiti in der Stadt entfernen mit anderen verurteilten Sprayern ok aber 6 Jahre bist du bekloppt?
Sogar Vergewaltiger kriegen zum Teil weniger Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Selor ganz ehrlich ich hab dich echt immer für einen klugen und überlegten User gehalten.
> Aber was du hier ablässt ist doch scheißdreck im Quadrat Oo
> Du sagst das man einen 23 jährigen wegen SACHBESCHÄDIGUNG 6 GOTTVERDAMMTE JAHRE INS GEFÄNGNISS STECKEN SOLL!!
> 
> ...



Artikel Lesen -> Denken -> Nochmal Lesen -> nochmal ne halbe Stunde drüber nachdenken, ich kann dir ja jetzt das selbe sagen, das ich dich eigentlich für einen klugen und intelligenten Menschen gehalten habe...

Es sind KEINE SECHS JAHRE! Es sind 30 bzw. 20 Monate, das sind knapp 2 1/2 bzw. 1 1/2 Jahre... dieser Ganze Artikel ist kompletter Bullshit, er schmeißt mit Lügen um sich um Sympathien für einen Kriminellen verdammten Feigling zu wecken! Der TE hat auch nicht einen Moment Skrupel dies einfach so weiterzuverbreiten oder er hat genauso wenig nachgedacht und ist nach Bild-Manier vorgegangen "Das ist reisserisch, das muss stimmen!" bloß nicht selber denken...


----------



## Haxxler (17. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Selor ganz ehrlich ich hab dich echt immer für einen klugen und überlegten User gehalten.
> Aber was du hier ablässt ist doch scheißdreck im Quadrat Oo
> Du sagst das man einen 23 jährigen wegen SACHBESCHÄDIGUNG 6 GOTTVERDAMMTE JAHRE INS GEFÄNGNISS STECKEN SOLL!!
> 
> ...


/sign

Vergewaltiger sollten sowieso härter bestraft werden, ich glaube da sind wir uns alle einig aber Graffitis sind normale Sachbeschädigung da reicht ne saftige Geldstrafe und Sozialstunden finde ich.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Artikel Lesen -> Denken -> Nochmal Lesen -> nochmal ne halbe Stunde drüber nachdenken, ich kann dir ja jetzt das selbe sagen, das ich dich eigentlich für einen klugen und intelligenten Menschen gehalten habe...
> 
> Es sind KEINE SECHS JAHRE! Es sind 30 bzw. 20 Monate, das sind knapp 2 1/2 bzw. 1 1/2 Jahre... dieser Ganze Artikel ist kompletter Bullshit, er schmeißt mit Lügen um sich um Sympathien für einen Kriminellen verdammten Feigling zu wecken! Der TE hat auch nicht einen Moment Skrupel dies einfach so weiterzuverbreiten oder er hat genauso wenig nachgedacht und ist nach Bild-Manier vorgegangen "Das ist reisserisch, das muss stimmen!" bloß nicht selber denken...


ok ich bekenne mich voll schuldig entschuldige bitte das war unüberlegt und nicht wirklich voll durchdacht (noch nicht mal ansatzweiße wenn ich ehrlich sein soll)
ich habe mich von diesem doch recht reisserischen artikel so wie du sagst wohl öhm mitreissen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut 2 1/2 Jahre sind voll gerechtfertigt und absolut ok vll während dem voll zug das grafiti wegmachen lassen (nicht nur sein eigenes) dann lernt der junge wenigstens was


----------



## El Homer (17. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich habe es offensichtlich nicht klar ausgedrückt... dieser Part heißt für mich: In Sackleinen und bei Wasser und Brot in einen Turm schließen und vergessen (außer natürlich das Essen und Waschen) und NICHT töten... Tod ist keine Strafe...


achso ok^^
ich dachte man existiert, also lebt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2009)

Ich finde Graffiti sind ein recht schwieriges Thema. Darueber habe ich mich auch schon lang und ausfuehrlich mit Bekannten oder auch der Familie gestritten. Meist hat man auf der einen Seite die "Alles Kriminelle! Hundspack! In nen Sack und mitm Knueppel druff!"-Fraktion und auf der anderen Seite die "Das ist Kunst! Freiheit!"-Leute.

Ich finde man kann das nicht so verallgemeinern. Klar - es gibt tolle Graffiti, wahre Kunstwerke denen ich mehr abgewinnen kann als manch klassischem Kunstwerk. Aber freilich gibt es auch die sinnfreie Sachbeschaedigung nach dem "Hans-Dieter war hier und hat Dein Haus beschmiert"-Motto. Das Schwierige ist nun das Ganze irgendwie zu kontrollieren - und da gaebe es sicher viel mehr Moeglichkeiten als sie aktuell genutzt werden. Denn indem man das Ganze allgemein illegal macht werden alle Sprayer ueber einen Kamm geschoren und man setzt die Kuenstler mit den Vandalen gleich.

Sinnvoll faende ich, wenn die Staedte einfach massiv Flaechen fuer Graffiti freigeben wuerden. Haessliche graue Waende wie Unterfuehrungen, irgendwelche haesslichen Gassen, Betonkloetze wie Bruecken oder so. Wo das gemacht wird hat man eigentlich fast immer Kunstwerke, da die Kunst-Sprayer in den meisten Faellen kein Interesse daran haben nachts heimlich zu sprayen, sondern lieber unter den besten Voraussetzungen (Tageslicht, Zeit und Ruhe) ihre Kunstwerke an die Oeffentlichkeit bringen. Und wenn genuegend Flaechen zur Verfuegung stehen, wird auch keiner genoetigt Ersatzflaechen zu finden. Im Moment gibt es halt leider ab und an mal ne Aktion wo 3m Wand freigegeben werden - aber das reicht freilich nicht aus. Das ist so als wuerde man in der Kneipe laut "Freibier!" rufen und die Theke nach 5 Leuten dicht machen.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie hält sich mein Mitleid da in engen Grenzen


----------



## zoizz (1. Dezember 2013)

ist vielleicht politisch nicht ganz korrekt, geht mir aber genauso. 
ich habe auch noch kein mir gefallendes Grafitti gefunden. Ausser evtl wenn eine komplette Häuserwand "verschönert" wurde.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2013)

Jup. So eine Hauswand die wirklich gut (und sicherlich mit Einverständnis/im Auftrag) bemalt wurde gibt es hier auch.
Und die ist dann mit den stümperhaften Schmierereien von irgendeinem Kiddie angesprüht worden.


----------



## Jhall (5. Dezember 2013)

Prinzipiell sollte man halt auch noch zwischen 'professionellen' Graffitis und Schmierereien an Hausfassaden unterscheiden.
Die Story ist zwar wohl bekannt, aber doch immer wieder schön: Banksy vs. King Robbo

Ich steh drauf und als ein in Hannover wohnender freue ich mich jedes mal wenn ich irgendwo außerhalb ein Tag von Moses und Taps sehe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Dezember 2013)

Die Strafen die das Gericht spricht sind eh albern und total unverhältnismäßig.
Ich finde Graffiti sehr schön, nur das schwarze Gekritzel nicht. Es bringt Farbe in die Welt und ist oft gesellschaftskritisch.
Aber an privaten Hausmauern hat's nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Firun (14. Dezember 2013)

Definitiv Kunst! Wenn man es an den richtigen Stellen praktiziert natürlich. Aber auch da gibt es in meinen Augen dann noch große Unterschiede zwischen Geschmier und Kunstwerk.


----------



## bhalion (17. Januar 2014)

richtig gemalte graffiti ist kunst. 14 jährige kinder die 4 wochen sagen sie malen graffiti aber nur wände beschmierren ist keine kunst! sollte man ganz stark unterscheiden und die vielen guten künstler die es gibt nicht wegen paar kiddys verurteilen..

sowas ist kunst in meinen augen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjzOOvMfuxM

legale wand - schadet niemanden
sieht schön aus, und bunte wände sind generell besser fürs gemüt als graue 

würde so manchem hier im forum vll auch mal ganz gut tun etwas farbe in sein leben zu lassen


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Richtig wütend werde ich, wenn denkmalgeschützte Gebäude angeschmiert werden. Allerdings, wenn abgesprochen und nicht nur ein "Tag", kann das auch richtig genial sein!


----------

